# Webcam auf HP



## Supermuh (5. April 2005)

Hallo, ich wollte meine Webcam auf die HP übertragen. Jezz nich so standartmäßig alle 15 dek. bilderupdate.. das wäre ja kein dingen -> ein live stream is gefragt.. muss qualitativ nicht besonders hochwertig sein.. wird ja auch bissl was an datenvol. brauchen...
meine frage is: wie geht das.. welche programme, was für ein server sind notwendig.. kann man das kostenlos schaffen? mfg supermuh


----------



## T3ch (5. April 2005)

Also wie so ein 'Programm' aussehen würde, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen aber bei flatcast  bekommst du einen Livestream bereitgestellt.
Du musst nur ein PlugIn installieren und dann kannst du loslegen und streamen 

Greetz


----------



## Supermuh (10. April 2005)

ich kenn flatcast.. jedoch ist das nicht das was ich will.. rein von der technick her zwar schon, aber ich möchte das ja einfach auf meien seite einbinden..
hatte shconmal dran gedacht, das dies vllt mit flash möglich wäre... 
brauche antworten! :-(


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (10. April 2005)

Bitte beachte doch zunächst die Netiquette, insbesondere Punkt 12, danke.

Zu deiner Frage: Webcam XP dürfte die Funktionen haben, die du brauchst.


----------

